# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  نرم افزار ریکاوری برای فایل های .bak

## behzadsohrabpour

با سلام خدمت دوستان هارد یکی از مشتریان به طور کامل فرمت شده و با بسیاری از نرم افزار های موجود برای ریکاوری تست برای بازیابی اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی انها انجام دادم ولی هیچ کدام از نرم افزار ها توانایی جستجو برای پسوند .bak را ندارند .
الان اگر برنامه ای سراغ دارید که بتواند این پسوند را جستجو کند ممنون میشم راهنمایی فرمائید .
لیست نرم افزار هایی که نتونستند فایل .bak  رو پیدا کنن:
R-Studio
PC Inspector File Recovery
EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard 7.0
SmartUndelete
Recover My Files v5
GetDataBack for FAT
O&O DiskRecovery

----------


## arash_flag

من Active Recovery File رو پیشنهاد میدم.

----------

